# ERAC News



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

*ERAC Private Breeders Meeting - Expo 27/09/09 *

The event is fully booked. Sorry to those on the waiting list who were unable to get a table - responses by regular breeders were bigger than ever this year! Despite a larger venue, we could only accommodate a third of our waiting list. 

To try and fit in more tables would compromise the space available for the breeders and visitors. 

I know its no consolation now, but anyone remaining on top of the waiting list will automatically be considered for the 2010 Breeders Meeting.

Could we please ask all visitors to the event to use the free animal crèche while walking around the venue and bring along suitable boxes/holdalls to transport your new pet in.

*ERAC - New Web Site*

Due to problems with the previous host, we now have a new domain / web site at 
www.essexreptiles.com (instead of essexreptiles.co.uk) 

The main pages/info is up-to-date, but we are still working on the Photo Gallery/Guest Book - bear with us 

*ERAC Exhibiton 12th September*

Just a reminder of our member's display on the 12/09/09. 
http://www.captivebredreptileforums.co.uk/upcoming-shows-events-reviews-previous-reptile-expos/26640-erac-exhibition-12-09-09-a.html

_Connie_
_Secretary_
_Essex Reptiles & Amphibians Club_


----------



## rickm1968 (Apr 14, 2009)

*membership*

where do i get a membership card from to be able to go to all the shows?


----------



## herpexotics (Jan 17, 2010)

*reptiles for sale*

i am new to this sorry i want to know can you buy reptiles there or is it just a showing no buying reptiles there or not and witch one is better kent or this one


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Ah when i saw this bumped up i thought there was going to some announcement about this years show


----------

